
Saudi-Russia oil war is a game theory masterstroke - yboris
https://www.ft.com/content/1da60fa2-3d63-439e-abd4-1391a2047972
======
yboris
Could someone clarify what is happening. Seems like the pivotal sentence in
the article is:

>The sell-off will hurt producers all around but will bring Riyadh and Moscow
longer-term benefits. With their low costs and vast financial reserves, the
two can withstand a loss of oil revenue better than most producers.

In short: Russia and Saudi Arabia are using this shock to the global system to
force the prices to plummet so as to make the competition fold up and leave.
Right?

~~~
8jef
Right on. Main target are shale and sand oil production in North America, with
have much higher extraction costs.

------
RugnirViking
Does somebody have a link that is not behind a paywall?

Tried with archive.org and/or incognito without success.

